# Shark infestation



## sleepyluke (May 28, 2008)

Will the supposed shark infestation stick around another week? We will be heading that way for a week of beach and fishing and curious what you guys are hearing about it. One hand, not sure about swimming anymore, but on the fishing front looks promising for breaking off lots of toothy critters!


----------



## UTGrad (Feb 23, 2014)

Yeah its on the local news up here in Nashville. I'm hearing its in the Orange Beach area but we are staying in Destin. Hoping to get into a bunch of small sharks.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

they are all over but they always are this time of year someone just filmed it this year.its black tips try to catch some lady fish for bait and throw out some decent chunks u should get all u want just remember take a picture and let them swim unless u want a few for dinner


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Just saw it on New Orleans TV. Again said it was because fisherman throwing carcasses in water.

I wonder how many millions this is going to cost O.B.?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

It's not from throwing carcasses over. It's from longlinning shark fishing being stopped. It will get worse. Those sharks have survived millions of years. Shark longlinning only cuts down the population and made it a lot safer for swimmers and Divers. Killing everyone caught wouldn't hurt a thing. Go ahead bash away just think about it first..


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

it wasn't just long lining for sharks that stopped. and yes, its common. happens every year. I remember first hearing about it in 2005 when I joined LSS. they had pics and a video of blacktips swimming the beach on the panhandle and another of several big bulls cruising among swimmers. 

the power of the media and internet has made it possible for people to learn about this and freak out over it.


----------



## sleepyluke (May 28, 2008)

lowprofile said:


> the power of the media and internet has made it possible for people to learn about this and freak out over it.


 
This is the #1 problem. A little more reading last night and this infestation is being caused by LESS than a dozen sharks they say. Really? These people need to be fired and fed to the sharks. I understand needing to close the beach, which by the way looks to be a stretch about 200 yards long right at the pass, but the nationwide coverage that this infestation is causing and having to look through multiple articles to get to the truth is a problem. I was half joking when I wrote this. We are in Little Rock headed that way next week and it was on the radio Monday morning. 

I still hope I can get one of these millions of sharks to bite a hook!

Be safe out there.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

It's called nature


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

sleepyluke said:


> This is the #1 problem. A little more reading last night and this infestation is being caused by LESS than a dozen sharks they say. Really? These people need to be fired and fed to the sharks. I understand needing to close the beach, which by the way looks to be a stretch about 200 yards long right at the pass, but the nationwide coverage that this infestation is causing and having to look through multiple articles to get to the truth is a problem. I was half joking when I wrote this. We are in Little Rock headed that way next week and it was on the radio Monday morning.
> 
> I still hope I can get one of these millions of sharks to bite a hook!
> 
> Be safe out there.


Leave a few for me. I'll be done there on the 21st. Probably pass each other around Hattiesburg.


----------



## sleepyluke (May 28, 2008)

Dont worry, I dont think we are going to rid the gulf of sharks next week, but we are sure gonna try to cath anything that swims! 

Now if we can just get enough of the grass to go away we can get a line in the water. 

I'll wave at Hattisburg!


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

Same crap since 1987 when I moved here and I'm sure long before that time too.Bottom line is TOURISM DOLLARS.One tourist from Alabama or Texas or where ever complains about seeing sharks and is afraid to swim and that's all she wrote.Your local yokel government is going to protect their BEST interests,NOT yours.
Dumping dead fishies overboard or even surf fishing for sharks next to a family of tourists is all it takes.
Moreover,a long time ago they used to have air plane rides in Navarre to show where JAWS was filmed and the tourist found it intriguing and they would also show you all the sharks swimming off the second sand bar.Again no complaints or beach closures.Today's American is just too overly sensitive and need something to constantly whine about to make them feel important.The local media(paid for by tourism dollars) will keep dumbing down the tourists and I see this beach closure crap spreading like wild fire.Even bad publicity is good publicity....


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

sealark said:


> It's not from throwing carcasses over. It's from longlinning shark fishing being stopped. It will get worse. Those sharks have survived millions of years. Shark longlinning only cuts down the population and made it a lot safer for swimmers and Divers. Killing everyone caught wouldn't hurt a thing. Go ahead bash away just think about it first..


make it safer? if u think there is much danger swimming or diving i hope u dont plan on driving a vehicle or setting foot in a boat in comparison those 2 activitys must be like playing russian rullet. i guess we should kill every shark caught because u are afraid of them i have no problem killing a shark or any other fish for dinner but thats pretty simple minded to do it out of fear


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

It's not carcasses, it's not longlining, it's not anything. It's shark behavior. So they're close to shore. It's a shark. It's their home, not ours. Called nature. It happens.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

My first year to surf fish I caught a very small blacktip, maybe 24" at orange beach. This little busy body little woman came up and told me to stop fishing because I was brining in the sharks. I looked at her like the idiot she was and said "you realize this is the Ocean right? This is where they live." She called the cops on me for shark fishing. Now hen the cop got there she got all snippy like a rat terrier on meth. The cop asked what I was using for bait. When I showed him my pompano rig and 1/2 pint of shrimp, he looked at her like the idiot she was and said. "You realize this is the ocean right? Sharks live out there". He then reminded her it was a public beach and she was free to move to a place where no one was fishing. 

My first experience with Orange Beach's finest was a good one.:thumbup:


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

johnf said:


> My first year to surf fish I caught a very small blacktip, maybe 24" at orange beach. This little busy body little woman came up and told me to stop fishing because I was brining in the sharks. I looked at her like the idiot she was and said "you realize this is the Ocean right? This is where they live." She called the cops on me for shark fishing. Now hen the cop got there she got all snippy like a rat terrier on meth. The cop asked what I was using for bait. When I showed him my pompano rig and 1/2 pint of shrimp, he looked at her like the idiot she was and said. "You realize this is the ocean right? Sharks live out there". He then reminded her it was a public beach and she was free to move to a place where no one was fishing.
> 
> My first experience with Orange Beach's finest was a good one.:thumbup:



Had a similar encounter other day. Had a heavy duty pomp.rig I made with squid. Was casting and the line kept getting a bow bc of wind. Eventually I would have to reel it in, check bait and recast. Anyways, I get a hit and as im.reeling in a small sharpnose this tourist walks up and ask if I wouldn't get my lines down the beach..I told.him there's wind, current etc and nothing I can do. He then asked " well can you stop fishing? " i gave him amd immediate "no" and kind of laughed. He continued by saying he rents this beach house behind his area he was sitting at and said " you can fish on the beach this house is on?" I told.him I can. He tried arguing and saying " well I rent it and you sure you can? You can fish on the beach that that house is on?" I told.him yes and I can fish wherever I want. He said he just didn't want anyone to step on a hook and asked me 3 times if no one would step on one. He left. Idiot. Even if you step on it, I'm not liable.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

*Anyone got a spinner that can compete with this one?*

Oops this was supposed to be in another forum.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

I think we are "INFESTING" their habitat. For a shark to infest us, they would need Eddie Murphy knocking on the door. We need to remember who the king of the ocean is.


----------



## Rjw615 (May 26, 2008)

Bigdaddy's said:


> I think we are "INFESTING" their habitat. For a shark to infest us, they would need Eddie Murphy knocking on the door. We need to remember who the king of the ocean is.


Thumbs up! Heard a comedian say one time, no such thing as a shark attack. He said a shark attack can only occur if you standing in your shower and you feel a tap on your shoulder and turn around and it's a shark holding a gun demanding your money, that's a shark attack. Moral of the story: when we invade their home, expect them to defend their territory just like we would defend ours.


----------



## floridahusker (Feb 9, 2013)

As a former sword/shark longliner, I dont think this is anything new. Alot of people dont realize that 25-30 years ago, a half mile off the emerald coast used to be regarded as some of the best shark fishing in the world


----------



## Shark Hunter (Apr 17, 2014)

Justin618 said:


> It's not carcasses, it's not longlining, it's not anything. It's shark behavior. So they're close to shore. It's a shark. It's their home, not ours. Called nature. It happens.


 Well Said, Justin!:thumbsup:


----------



## UTGrad (Feb 23, 2014)

Justin618 said:


> It's not carcasses, it's not longlining, it's not anything. It's shark behavior. So they're close to shore. It's a shark. It's their home, not ours. Called nature. It happens.


Agreed and well said. You made that post your bitch.


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10106584477012174&set=o.300060460050473&type=2&theater

This was June 7, 2014 at Navarre Beach. Our beaches didn't suddenly become infested with sharks, they've been here all along. With today's affordable cameras, cell phones, etc, we're capturing more sightings of them. I'm glad news reports are educating tourists to what they might run into, but fish carcasses and the cease of longlines didn't cause this. Even 30-40 years ago I'd see them while surf fishing, just step back on the beach until they swim by.


----------

